# Marigold



## ChiKat (Sep 15, 2009)

I noticed the other day that my local Meijer sells a small container of edible flowers in the herb/vegetables section. The container appeared to contain only marigolds.
I know torts can eat these but are they actually good for them or should I not waste my money? Is this something I would give him every once in a while for a treat? (There are like 8 flowers in the container so would it be a waste?)
I try to get as much variety for Mr. Nelson as I can! It's difficult because I don't have access to weeds outside. I transplanted some dandelions, plantain, and clover into a huge pot back at home but I obviously don't have access to that either!

Thanks!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 16, 2009)

Apparently all the edible flowers they would sell for humans to eat and are organic (includes pansies and others too typically) are fine for torts. Likely quite enjoyed! They can actually have them as a large part of the varied diet. Torts also enjoy hibiscus if you can get organic/safe ones. I bought my tort the little pack of flowers for him birthday and he loved it! $6 near us so definitely a treat as otherwise that is two weeks of food. They lasted in the fridge almost a week since I got them fresh. I doubt Nelson would walk away from them. Just put one or two on top of his food (little less than normal) and they should last awhile. Best wishes.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Kate  
Nelson doesn't walk away from anything  I'll be sure to pick some up the next time I go to the store. 
I haven't been able to find hibiscus around here though, which is very disappointing! My neighbors have some in a pot on their driveway and I was thinking of snatching one but I'm too nervous that they use some sort of spray.
The Meijer here also sells dandelion greens but they always look so wilted!

eta: I just remembered I had a dream last night that I lived next to a neighbor that had TONS of weeds in their yards, and they told me I could pick whatever I wanted  I got plantain, dandelions, clover, etc. for Nelson  I'm even dreaming about my tortoise!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe your neighbor will let you try to take a cutting of it to plant? Anything you got from a nursery you would have to do the same, and let is sit 3-6 months to leech out the systemic chemicals. Even if your neighbors don't add anything, the soil they used likely has something, etc. I have never heard of them being sold organic as those flowers at the grocery store are. I find the best organic produce at the fancy stores like Whole Foods. Do you have one of those? Expensive, but great stuff for torts. Ask when they get regular produce deliveries and try to buy on that day. You can plant those types of weeds even in trays or pots if you don't have a yard. I had good luck in my kitchen growing them but once I put them outside for summer they died!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 16, 2009)

My torts don't really care for marigolds. I wonder if it is the strong odor.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Different marigolds have different intensities of scent. The stronger ones are great for keeping some pests away, but probably not as nice to eat.

While flowers are great supplements, they are not real big on nutrition. Feed all you want, but make sure there is nutritious food available as well.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 16, 2009)

At school there isn't a Whole Foods near by. There's a store called Naturally Yours that is all health food/organic products but they don't have a good selection of produce (other than your basic organic romaine and assorted vegetables)
They just opened a new store called Fresh Market so I'll have to check that out.

I have a Whole Foods at home! I can't wait to move back home. I'll have a yard for Nelson then too...I'll be back in December (just in time for snow )


----------



## dmmj (Sep 16, 2009)

Marigolds actually grow from seeds not cuttings. I would suggest getting some seeds they grow quite hardily and plentiful if you plan on feediong them to your tort. It would be a better idea to grow them yourself. I got some seeds for marigolds 10 years ago and I have a huge bunch pop up every year.


----------

